# Bedroom arrangement (parents of 3 or more)



## Tudor Rose

we have a 3 bedroomed house. and 3 kids the girls will go in together when LO is older. and DS has his own room. i shared a room all my childhood and loved it. thing is both DH and i are broody but cant afford a bigger house. which is the main reason for us not trying.
whats your arrangements:flower:
Childrens ages 7, 5, 6mts


----------



## LaaLaa

Mine all have their own rooms. It took a bit of reworking but is better that way; they have shared previously but get on a whole lot better now they don't!


----------



## MrsBop

At the moment my 2 each have a room but we (I :haha:) want a 3rd so the idea is to put my eldest and middle in together (boy/girl) whilst the baby is in the nursery and then have a move around when the eldest is too old to share with a girl :haha: Then it'll either be 2 boys in the big room, girl on her own or 2 girls in the big room, boy on his own, hope that makes sense. Personally and this is just my opinion here, I wouldn;t have more than 2 sharing, they need their own space too, could you fit 2 in each bedroom? If not the other idea would be to have all the 3 bedrooms for the children and you and your OH on a sofa bed. x


----------



## KidneyBeans

We have a 5 bedroom home. We also have a basement playroom and have been considering converting it for some time now.

Room #1: Me and hubby
Room #2: Kahlan
Room #3: Josiah and Isaiah
Room #4: Hazel and Samson
Room #5: Emmeline

Soon Samson will move in with the boys, Emmeline will move in with Hazel and when the baby comes the baby will have the nursery (Emmeline's room)


----------



## BabyBumm

I have a 3 bed house and downstairs my OH and I use the dining room as our bedroom, so each child has their own room upstairs
DD10
DS8
DD4
and when DS number 2 arrives he'll be in with us, then in with his brother and by the time my sons will probably need separating then eldest DD should be off in uni or in her own place lol!!


----------



## mommyof3co

We have a 4 bedroom home and 3 little boys with another boy on the way. Right now my older two boys share a room, out of choice, then Hayden my 3yr old has his own room and then the extra room is a playroom. The baby will be cosleeping for around the first year or so then he will go into the room with Hayden. Up until maybe a month ago all 3 boys had their own room, they wanted to switch so if they want to switch back like that they can


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

We have a 3 bed with attic conversion, Up until I got pregnant with my little boy, the eldest girl had the attic and the youngest girl had the back bedroom , and we didnt use the box room as it is just that a box!! When the baby was born we used the boxroom for his nursery but i have noisy neighbours, so i moved the 2 girls into the attic and put the baby in the back bedroom. That is the way it was for a year, but the 2 girls are talkers and they weren't getting any sleep, so last week end I moved the youngest girl into the boxroom and done it up for her with all her bits and pieces! And she loves it (so far).. Its like musical bedrooms in my house! 
We too would love another baby but not going to start trying till maybe next year. So I dont know what way we will manage the bedrooms if a new baby comes into the scene! :haha:


----------



## natalies1982

we recently moved house and had a 3 bedroom b4

my dd who is 8 and my youngest ds had to share as my eldest ds who is 6 has medical/behaviour problems and needed his own room. 

now we have a 4 bedroom and they all have there own room. we also have a room which we r using as a study so could use that if needed but as baby is also a boy he will share with ds2 who will be 3 in april but baby wont be going in with him until hes at least a year


----------



## x_Nov30_x

We need a bigger house before 2012 when we start ttc again at the mo we have the 2 girls in together, they have been sharing for 4 years aged 6&5 and LO has a nursery but is in with us for now so the room isn't used just yet but it isn't big enough for 2 and the girls room isn't big enough for them and all their stuff :(


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

we only live ina 2 bed flat, my 5 yr old and 2 year old share and our 14 week old will stay in with us until we can get a bigger house xx


----------



## jenmc226

We have a 4 bedroom home.
1: Me and my husband
2: daughter, 3mos
3: son, 5yrs
4: guest room

I expect we'll have 1 maybe 2 more children. The guest room is on the lower level and is rather large. If necessary it would eventually house 2 kids.

We have a finished basement that we use as a playroom so the kids don't have to worry about storing their toys in their rooms.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

My kids all share a room. I dont like the idea because I know they like their own rooms at times. We to played musical rooms when it was the only older 4 boys. I have 6 boys, 3 bedroom house. When I first just had the 4 we had DS 1 and 2 together and DS 3 adn 4 together. I then got pregnant with my 5th son and thoghth GREAT now what. So My oldest opted to move with his dad, so that freed up some space. I bought a loft bed and put the boys dressers under that and put their bunk bed beside that. We bought a flat screen tv and put it ont he wall. their room was so roomy. I had DS 2 3 and 4 in one room. I put my 4th son in his own room and was prepared to have DS 4 in there if need be if it didnt work out. Well guess what happened next. I got pregnant with DS 6 lmao I was upset. My oldest boy wanted to move back and we had NO ROOM 3 bedrooms, 6 kids 2 adults. We lived in an upper floor. We talked our mom (DH mom who lives in the basement) to open one room to us and we will convert the garage into a room for her. With persuasion I got my way. I NOW have DS 1 adn 2 in the basement room. DS 2 is scared down there so I am lost on that. I have DS 3 and 4 in one room and DS 5 in his own room and will share with DS 6 soon. We are more than likely done having kids but if it ever happened again I am unsure what we will do. Move?? Oh god I dont know LOL I felt terrible for being upset that I was pregnant for the 6th time. But thats ok. So far we have 4 rooms and thats whats needed for right now. 5 will be better.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Oh god, it made me sound grateful for my son moving to his dads. I just feel I should clear this up LOL I didnt feel grateful I waS upset cus I knew my kids would feel they needed to move with their dad. I also thought to keep DS 5 with me in my room but then when I found out I was pregnatn with DS6 then I knew it wouldnt work well so having another room was the way it ws gonna be . I still wish I had 5 rooms even 4 rooms and a playroom so the kids can have that room instead of my living room.


----------

